# livery yards in cornwall suggestions please.



## mightymammoth (28 January 2013)

Can I have some suggestions for livery yards in cornwall please.

Looking for DIY ideally with the option of occasional/holiday services.

Any area considered must be secure with people on site have excellent hacking and turnout. 

I am not bothered about facilities such as a school but must have water and electric 

thank you.


----------



## Abbeygale (28 January 2013)

Which end of cornwall?


----------



## mightymammoth (28 January 2013)

Abbeygale said:



			Which end of cornwall?
		
Click to expand...

open to all and any suggestions at the minute


----------



## Abbeygale (29 January 2013)

The only place near ish to me my girls would go is Rosevidney livery, near Hayle. But it is quite a long way down the county if you're further up


----------



## mightymammoth (29 January 2013)

Abbeygale said:



			The only place near ish to me my girls would go is Rosevidney livery, near Hayle. But it is quite a long way down the county if you're further up 

Click to expand...

I love Hayle  thanks


----------



## rema (29 January 2013)

There are hundreds of them.It is quite hard to recommend if we have no idea of a rough location..


----------



## mightymammoth (29 January 2013)

rema said:



			There are hundreds of them.It is quite hard to recommend if we have no idea of a rough location..
		
Click to expand...

yes that's true, maybe I could PM you nearer the time when I have a definite area to see if you know of anthing?


----------



## ajf (30 January 2013)

I'm near the Cornwall border (Devon side  ) so if you want any suggestions from the top end let me know


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (30 January 2013)

Re the previously mentioned livery yard , which does not do diy, if you are interested in it please pm me first!


----------



## mightymammoth (31 January 2013)

thanks all  may take you up on some of your offers


----------



## Polotash (1 February 2013)

..and I'm in the middle, so together we'll have it covered when you do know where you want.


----------



## mightymammoth (1 February 2013)

thanks all much appreciated


----------



## SpottyTB (1 February 2013)

Newton livery (mullion), Nanplough livery (Cury).. 

I'd be interested to hear about any grazing/livery around Helston/mullion/cury/the lizard


----------



## Twiggy14 (1 February 2013)

Penberthy Farm in St Hilary is lovely  

I'm not sure whether they have a website so if you wanted the name of owner just PM me?
They may have some space


----------



## PoniesRock (3 February 2013)

Ohhh, sorry - just thought I'd jump on this thread. Any reccomendations for livery yards near dutchy college?? Around callington?


----------



## Polotash (5 February 2013)

PoniesRock said:



			Ohhh, sorry - just thought I'd jump on this thread. Any reccomendations for livery yards near dutchy college?? Around callington?
		
Click to expand...

Nat Pote the Wow fitter is around there (you can google her no) and may know of some?


----------



## gina2201 (7 February 2013)

I'm in Saltash, not far from Callington, know a few around this part of Cornwall.....


----------



## PleaseVenus (3 March 2013)

I'm in Saltash too, would be interested to find out about some around here


----------



## Paige_Frankie (6 March 2013)

Hi,

I live in liskeard in Cornwall but I keep my horse at sillaton farm in saltash near callington, it's really nice there and everyone is so friendly. They have recently expanded so there are around 90 horses there now, Its the biggest in the area for quite a while as far as I know 

There are really good facilities, they hold comps every so often and there is a massive jumping school and a dressage arena and there are loads of instructors and stuff 

The hacking is really good as well loads of woods and quite roads and nice places! The stables are really nice and all have automatic water and so do the fields and the fields are really good quality and very rarly get muddy but there in really good condition! And the owner is really nice and really helpful


----------



## PleaseVenus (8 March 2013)

Paige_Frankie said:



			Hi,

I live in liskeard in Cornwall but I keep my horse at sillaton farm in saltash near callington, it's really nice there and everyone is so friendly. They have recently expanded so there are around 90 horses there now, Its the biggest in the area for quite a while as far as I know 

There are really good facilities, they hold comps every so often and there is a massive jumping school and a dressage arena and there are loads of instructors and stuff 

The hacking is really good as well loads of woods and quite roads and nice places! The stables are really nice and all have automatic water and so do the fields and the fields are really good quality and very rarly get muddy but there in really good condition! And the owner is really nice and really helpful 

Click to expand...

Thank you for replying  Sillaton Farm is one of the only ones I've heard of but it sounds so nice! I've looked on the website a few times and it looks lovely. I don't actually have a horse yet but I'm trying to find out more for when it's possible. 

Is there often spaces? As there's so many horses is it difficult to share the facilities? 

Sorry for asking so many questions! It sounds really nice  I think I know where it is, is it opposite the Cornish Maize Maze?


----------

